

Ask HN: Who to target Businesses or the General Public - codemonkeymike

So I have this idea rolling around in my head which was formed while I was interning at a Construction company doing some IT work. The idea is centered around document management and could be either a consumer or business SaaS app. Which should I aim for Consumer or Business under the case that I would like to take the option witch can be executed to launch faster?
======
justinireland
I would go B2B because business are more likely to pay for things that save
them time and money. Consumers generally dont like to spend money, which is
why consumer services are typically free or cheap and usually generate revenue
through ads.

------
wfjackson3
I wouldn't ask HN. I would go ask consumers and businesses to find out who has
the problem. Then I would go with whichever group actually has the problem. If
neither of them have the problem, then I wouldn't launch for either one.

